# IUI with down reg and injections??



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi all

Following our 5th IUI which i dont think will work my doc has suggested IUI with down-regging spray and then incuding ovulation with injections.
ANyone followed this same course of treatment and could you tell me what it entails, what day of cycle it starts on and what sort of costs you are looking at?
Also if you over-stim do they convert you to IVF??

any info would be much appreciated.

Thanks girls!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Anyone


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Dear Alex
I have been offered IUi with stimulation with oral clomid and injections daily from day 3 after scan exact regime will depend on blood tests and scan results and the clinic they all seem to have their own preferences 
Cost is 550-700 +drugs 
hope this is useful
Dianne


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Alex, I have seen some people here who downreg with IUI just can't remember names.  I believe the d/r is purely so they can prevent you from ovulating naturally, I guess also so they can make sure you have a few beautiful follies, I would check first to make sure they woudl let you convert up to IVF, which I am sure you could otherwise woudl be a waste, although the injection doses are normally much lower with IUI.

Have you not had stimulation drugs b4 with the o/v drug at the end before insem ? if not it would be worth a shot as I believe the odds are higher with the drugs, but if you have and the only difference is the d/r'ing they you are almost doing IVF, just without the EC, so maybe its worth thinking about IVF now ?

I am afraid I can't help on costs or timescales, but do hope that you won't need to go down this route and the witch doesn't show over the next few days


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

The only thing i have had so far is clomid with IUI being done after the natural surge.

I think its odd that the doc has mentioned down-regging and then injectibles as most of the other posts only mention injhecting and then the hCG being done and iui after this.  Maybe its the way my clinic do things - will fine out next week.

Did test this am and it was neg as expected so just waiting for AF to make an appearance.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to here your news Alex  

I think that you have given the semi natural way a good chance to work and that maybe now you need that extra hand, the problem I believe with natural surges is that they can often be misleading, or in my case I have detected a surge and like ovulated straight away, but didn't pick up the surge the day b4, when I should of if that makes sense, so this way having a drug to start the o/v will ensure timing is perfect and with the d/r drugs, they don't have to worry about you o/v'ing naturally as they are controlling you.

Definitely worth seeing if you could upgrade to IVF if you did over stimulate and what the charges etc would be as in effect its there fault, so you shouldn't be charged full whack imho

Hoping whatever you try next works or that this negative test, meant nothing and the witch doesn't show, lost of love C x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Candy , u/f she did show!  Hey ho , i knew it though after the low prog reult.  

Appt on Thursday so have a list of questions to ask. Also found charges sheet which says superovulation and IUI is max £1300 but iVF would cost about 3 to 3 1/2 k so big difference there.

Thanks for your good wishes anyway.  Hope the music is coming along fine!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry the witch came xxx

There is a big difference in price, I would definitely give it a shot and see what the doctors say after that, hopefully you will be lucky 1st time with it, if not the main benefit to IVF that I found, apart from it working for me, was knowing that the sperm could get in the egg, which at the IUI stage, you really don't know whats going on.

Will keep and eye out and be looking for good news from you, if you have any questions about the d/r'ing etc, just pop on the iUI turned IVF thread and they will help you C x


----------



## morky (Aug 27, 2005)

We are about to start IUI in Glasgow. Downregging is the first port of call there it appears.

Good luck !


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Alex,
I have treatment in Devon, I have a d/r injection and a menapur injection each night for about 7-10 days. That why they control ovulation, the drugs take complete control of your hormones. Once the follicles have grown to a certain size I am given a trigger jab and basted 36hrs after. I guess we are lucky as we are allowed 3 free go's on the NHS!
Hope this info helps.xxxxxx and good luck.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Alex

Here in sunny Surrey I am just at the end of my 1st IUI with drgs and injections. I injected the dregs to switch my body off (they have never found any problems with either of us by the way so it's not coz i don't ovulate but it does have a higher success rate if they have total control) then I carried on with those injections so my body still wasnt doing anything on its own and added stimulating drug (menopur). I was scanned 3 times a week as they watched the follies grow. To begin with I didn't respond very much so they upped the dose and then I over responded and it was touch and go as to whether they would baste or not. They said that they wouldn't transfer me to IVF, they would only consider that if you had produced loads and loads and loads of follies. I had loads (at least 10, lost count after that!) but only 4 possible potential, Too many reallly coz of the risk of multiples. They took blood to check the hormone levels and then came back saying they were ok (not all 4 would be ready in time) so we could go ahead and I then had to have a pregnyl injection to kick start ovulation. THe good thing about that is that they time the injection and the basting so everything happens at exactly the right time. If my hormone levels had been too high the go would have been abandoned and we would only have paid for the drugs up to that point which was around the £500 mark. Anyway that was 2 weeks tomorrow and here we are waiting to test on Sunday (extra 2 days coz I had a couple of extra pregnyl injections to help the body along and that can stay in your system and give a false positive as it makes your body think you are pregnant), £1200 worse off and very short finger nails (due to the nerves!)
Hope this helps and good luck with it all
Minow x

ps my understanding from being on here is that in some areas in the country this is offered on the NHS but not here where I am


----------

